# Introducing... Rufus!



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

He has finally arrived! He's only been here a few hours but, of course, we have all fallen in love with him. He looks sooo much like a cocker. I wonder if he is going to get curly at all... It was really hard taking a clear picture of him because he was moving around so much!

So far he has run around all over the livingroom, sniffed the cats (one really did not like him so far, one seemed a little wary but open to him... it will just take time), ate a little food and drank some water, went pee in the back yard, and then passed out on the floor ahahaha. He grabbed that red blanket in his mouth and was trying so hard to make it into a perfect bed for himself, flopping around pushing it up into a little bundle. He looked so pleased with himself as he finally plopped down on it. It has been a long day for him. He is such a little cuddle-bug!!!

In my brother's lap








He kept trying to eat while lying down, lazy bum hahaha
















Trying to make friends with Snowy








Trying to lick my mom's face
































Wriggling his little butt under the coffee table








Sleeping on my legs


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Sooo gorgeous. I love that first day - there's nothing quite like it


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

So cute! Love all the pics and rufus is a dead good name! X


----------



## melbry85 (Oct 24, 2010)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww so cute. he is very like my mums cocker, going to try and find a photo of her. 

he is a big lad nice and chunkie. which cat is he with, is that the one that doesnt like him lol. 

very interesting to see how he grows, what were the rest of his litter like.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh at last he looks lovely and very happy to be home ... thats a good one with the cat you'll be able to see how much he grows ... good luck x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Gorgeous, and well worth the wait. You're right, not a curl in sight. It will be interesting to see how his coat develops. Flo wasn't curly till about 10 weeks but her fur wasn't as smooth and soft looking as Rufus is - it looked a bit coarser. Look forward to update soon.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

He's 11 weeks so maybe he will just be straight! We'll see  he is such a love. Thank you all for the compliments!! I have more pics I will post when i'm back on my laptop. 
As for the cat, no, that's the one who wasn't quite sure about him but didn't hiss or anything. He's snoozing now. I am getting lots of exercise today, in and out, in and out. Trying to avoid him going to the bathroom on the floor by staying one step ahead of him!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds familiar been sick of getting up to let mabel out of thedoor today .. but most of the time shes been wanting to go to the kitchen .... greedy dog... but if i did nt let her out she d want the toilet . As im posting this she humping my son ... thats a new one... is this usual behaviour for a bitch ????


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Sounds familiar been sick of getting up to let mabel out of thedoor today .. but most of the time shes been wanting to go to the kitchen .... greedy dog... but if i did nt let her out she d want the toilet . As im posting this she humping my son ... thats a new one... is this usual behaviour for a bitch ????


I caught Flo 'humping' a cushion a couple of times when she was really young (around 4 months) so Mabel isn't unique in that respect. Flo hasn't done it since. Maybe it's 'hormones'.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Echo humps delta and we sometimes find Gypsy humping the cat. i would stop her humping your sun nomater how funny he finds it. its a dominance thing. 

Echo didnt realy do it till we first got my brothers dogs over and she wanted to clam totts the small dog as her own so she started humping her and wouldnt let Amber near her.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing more pics of lovely Rufus...


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

He is very cute! I love his color.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Sounds familiar been sick of getting up to let mabel out of thedoor today .. but most of the time shes been wanting to go to the kitchen .... greedy dog... but if i did nt let her out she d want the toilet . As im posting this she humping my son ... thats a new one... is this usual behaviour for a bitch ????


My previous dog used to hump her dog bed sometimes. I always thought it was really odd because she was a female and I didn't think they did that but I guess it is normal. She never humped people though haha
As for the kitchen thing, I am having a similar problem. I bring him out ALL the time and he doesn't go, then I bring him back in and the second I look away he's peeing! Ahhh! haha



embee said:


> Looking forward to seeing more pics of lovely Rufus...


I have lots more! It's just a matter of getting them off my phone and onto the computer  I have seriously been going non-stop since he arrived. It's remarkable how much energy it takes! haha. He's actually pretty calm a lot of the time, but I'm constantly feeling like I have to watch him so closely just in case he starts sniffing around and then its up and out the door! Whew! Someday he will stop going inside... I just have to keep telling myself that haha



Dave said:


> He is very cute! I love his color.


Thanks, Dave!!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok here are a few more! He sleeps a lot... and it's the easiest to take pictures when he isn't bouncing around the room hahaha :laugh:


















His face is so wrinkly!









He has these little tufts on the top of his ears, they look like little wings bahaha


----------



## shunny1 (Sep 17, 2010)

Cute puppy! I love the name it fits hits face!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sat here on laptop as my husband is cleaning up pee lol .... yeh the first few weeks are exhausting cos you are always watching them .... just started to relax over last couple of weeks then you get accidents like we've just had but she was at the door poor thing x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

More lovely photos of your lovely boy x I had heard of the dominance thing with humping will keep an eye on it but think it was just the "postion they found themselves in " . Sorry to soil your thread Lia with smutty talk lol x


----------



## Golddie (Sep 11, 2010)

Parapluie, 

Your dog is beautiful and playful looking! My dog looks like a cocker as yours does, as you can see. In fact, in my dog's mother's third and final litter, she had a dog that looked just like yours.

As to the humping, our female dog has done that off and on and rarely, and only with one object: a near life-size dog puppet that "sings" Christmas carols when we move its mouth. Once it lands on the floor, Zoe is humping it. Strange . . . she never does that with anything else and turns up her nose at any male interest. Maybe she is sick of the Christmas carols?


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

shunny1 said:


> Cute puppy! I love the name it fits hits face!!!!


haha thank you!!



wilfiboy said:


> I'm sat here on laptop as my husband is cleaning up pee lol .... yeh the first few weeks are exhausting cos you are always watching them .... just started to relax over last couple of weeks then you get accidents like we've just had but she was at the door poor thing x


ahh I know! so exhausting! but luckily he's adorable and so sweet and when he's sleeping it seems like nothing could be wrong with the world so he makes up for all the stress hahaha! he's definitely getting the hang of going to the bathroom outside, but I am still super paranoid any time I see him sniff inside, just in case, and he does have some accidents 



wilfiboy said:


> More lovely photos of your lovely boy x I had heard of the dominance thing with humping will keep an eye on it but think it was just the "postion they found themselves in " . Sorry to soil your thread Lia with smutty talk lol x


yeah, I think it is often about dominance, it should be alright in the end I think 
and noooo don't even worry about it! i don't mind ahaha



Golddie said:


> Parapluie,
> 
> Your dog is beautiful and playful looking! My dog looks like a cocker as yours does, as you can see. In fact, in my dog's mother's third and final litter, she had a dog that looked just like yours.
> 
> As to the humping, our female dog has done that off and on and rarely, and only with one object: a near life-size dog puppet that "sings" Christmas carols when we move its mouth. Once it lands on the floor, Zoe is humping it. Strange . . . she never does that with anything else and turns up her nose at any male interest. Maybe she is sick of the Christmas carols?


thank you, Golddie! He is very playful but luckily he likes to sleep too (so it gives me a little break!)


----------

